# Шум в голове, головокружение, тяжесть



## glok301 (26 Окт 2018)

Добрый день, Уважаемые Доктора.

1. Меня зовут Кирилл, 29 лет г. СПб
2. Работаю менеджером в офисе, сидячая работа с 9 до 18
3.  Спорт : футбол, иногда бассейн.

Примерно два года назад, появились  шумы в голове.  Шум постоянный, при повороте головы или стискивание зубов,  он либо усиливается или утихает.
Когда он появился, точно сказать не могу.  Как мне кажется, была ситуация на футбольном поле, а именно сильный удар с локтя в область носа, при ударе головой по мячу.
Сходил на осмотр  в неврологу, прописала успокоительные  и для головы.
Пропил - ничего не изменилось.

Год назад, начались признаки головокружение. ( осень)
Первый раз произошло за рулем,  помутнение, остановился, посидел, все прошло и поехал дальше.
Пару месяцев не беспокоило.   Потом с периодичностью все начало повторяться зимой,  но и отпускало быстро.  Шум в ушах был всегда, переодически уже не обращал на него внимание.

Тут наступило весна,  при подходе к ст. метрополитена, почуствовал сильнее головкружение, посидел 20 минут, спустился в метро и доехал до дома.  Вся поездка была как во сне. 
С этого самого времени, головокружение стали постоянный, появились мушки в глазах, неустойчивая походка, тяжесть и онемение головы. Очень сильно стал замечать изменение погоды.
С переодичностью болит шея, иногда как будто жжет сзади.

Сходил в остеопату, поводил руками, сказал он никаких зажимов не видит и помочь не может, отправил обратно к неврологу, говорит психическое.
Сейчас наступила зима, холодает, голова как будто сейчас разорвется, в метро езжу как во сне.
Куда идти дальше и что делать не знаю.
Как я понимаю, проблем с сосудами нету,  неужели дело в мышцах ?


----------



## BlackND (26 Окт 2018)

Если и в мышцах то нужны снимки с функциональными пробами..вам кто нить из спецов их прокомментирует, по ним косвенно можно судить о спазме мышц.


----------



## glok301 (26 Окт 2018)

Я делал в местной поликлинике снимок шеи,  но там только заключение выдали. Сегодня вечером выложу.


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2018)

@glok301, Кирилл, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## glok301 (26 Окт 2018)

Выкладываю снимки, если что то нужно перефоткать - скажите


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2018)

Кривенькая спина по снимкам.
Но когда кружиться голова, то есть отдельный врач-отоневролог.
Поищите рядом специалиста по головокружениям, что посмотрел и пробы сделал.


----------



## AIR (26 Окт 2018)

Имеются мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном уровне общего характера, но, что наиболее значимо, имеются они и на кранио-вертебральном переходе  , приводя к ротации и латерофлексии позвонков.. Это в определенных условиях вполне может давать подобную симптоматику. .


glok301 написал(а):


> Как я понимаю, проблем с сосудами нету, неужели дело в мышцах ?


Получается, что так..


----------



## glok301 (26 Окт 2018)

Уважаемые Врачи, спасибо за уделенное время.  
Про врач-отоневролога - понял. 
А что делать с мышцами ?  бежать к мануальному терапевту ?
Простите, а остеопат не мог увидеть проблемы с мышцами ?
Еще я не был у Лора,  у него что нужно проверить, что бы исключить ?


----------



## glok301 (31 Окт 2018)

Был у Лора  - без изменение и проблем.

Записался на массаж


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2018)

Лор что проверял?


----------



## glok301 (1 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лор что проверял?


Да там такой ЛОР в городской поликлинике. 

Второй раз к нему хожу, он  смотрит уши и говорит,что все хорошо.
На анализы никуда не отправляет.  
Помочь не чем не может, и с головокружениями отправляет обратно к неврологам.
Сейчас  буду искать отоневролога

На данный момент,  головокружение как мне кажется отошли.
Недавно сильно продуло шею, что не мог даже повернуть.  За пару дней прошло
Но теперь


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лор что проверял?


  к сильному шуму в ушах, добавилось онемение головы,  носа и как будто шеи очень тяжело держать голову.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2018)

То есть шум и цервикалгия, основная проблема сейчас.
Шум, не острая причина, значит лечим боль в шее.


----------



## glok301 (2 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день, Доктор.
Спасибо за внимание к моей теме.

Если собрать все по пунктам. 
1. 2 года назад появился шум 
2. год назад головокружение, мушки и шаткая походка  ( шея почти не болела )

На данный момент: 
Основной симптом  - это шум и скованность головы. 
Притом когда я просыпаюсь  шум тихий и голова свободна.
Как только начинаю двигаться, где то через полчаса все начинает проявляться. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть шум и цервикалгия, основная проблема сейчас.
> Шум, не острая причина, значит лечим боль в шее.


С чего начинать лечение шеи ?, если не сложно можно по пунктам.

Шум я так понимаю уйдет само собой, после оздоровления шеи ??? это просто симптом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2018)

glok301 написал(а):


> Добрый день, Доктор.
> Спасибо за внимание к моей теме...
> Шум я так понимаю уйдет само собой, после оздоровления шеи ??? это просто симптом


Как раз наоборот, думаю что шум не уйдет.
Аудиограмму делали?


----------



## glok301 (2 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, аудиограмму не делал.

Интенсивность, ( громкость) шума, меняется при любом повороте головы или сдавливание зубов.
Это не указывает на проблему мышечного характера ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2018)

Сделайте аудиограмму, посмотрим что и как.


----------



## glok301 (6 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделайте аудиограмму, посмотрим что и как.


Аудиограмму сделаю. 
Голова всю неделю как в кандалах, сжимает шею сзади, голову и нос.  Как будто сейчас кровь пойдет из носа и ушей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2018)

Давление, пульс?


----------



## glok301 (6 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Давление, пульс?


Аудиограмму  нужно тональную сделать ? 
Захожу на сайт НИИ Лора и тут всяких разных много. 

Последний раз мерил давление у терапевта неделю назад 125 / 70 было. 
Дома есть электрический прибор,  переодически замеряю им,  никогда сильно норму не превышало.
Пульс тоже в районе 65


----------



## BlackND (6 Ноя 2018)

давление это не постоянная величина она может с течением дня меняться..электрический прибор тоже разный бывает которые на запястье эти неточные от слова очень часто..которые надувают манжету на бицепсе те точнее...

Шею у меня тоже сжимало помню как кулаком кто то за шею брал..аж ноги не шли.гимнастика и бассеин, и курсами всякие физио процедуры и медицинский массаж. немного снизили проявления но полностью не ушло.


----------



## glok301 (6 Ноя 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> давление это не постоянная величина она может с течением дня меняться..электрический прибор тоже разный бывает которые на запястье эти неточные от слова очень часто..которые надувают манжету на бицепсе те точнее...
> 
> Шею у меня тоже сжимало помню как кулаком кто то за шею брал..аж ноги не шли.гимнастика и бассеин, и курсами всякие физио процедуры и медицинский массаж. немного снизили проявления но полностью не ушло.


1. Постоянно у меня только шум в голове, меняющиеся от положения головы или усталости.
2. Голокружения стихли,  но сразу же появилось скованность шеи, которая отдает в голову,  нос и верхние зубы.    На днях очень болели глаза, но думаю это из за работы, т.к. работа в офисе за компом.
По спорту, в данный момент играю в футбол ( 2-3 раза в неделю)
Переодически хожу в бассеин.
Так же массаж воротниковой зоны,  и каждый раз в конце сеанса врач делает в обе стороны хруст шеи.

На одном из форумов прочитал  вот такое предположение и почему то начал сразу ковать в сторону мышц, вот правильно ли я делаю ....

"Ставлю свою врачебную карьеру на повышение тонуса мышц шейного отдела, и в частности мышцы натягивающей стремечко. К слову, это никак не диагностируется ни МРТ, ни КТ, ни УЗДГ. Единственный, кто сможет подтвердить мой "диагноз" — мануальный терапевт.
Попробуйте сильно сжать челюсть, затем правую сторону челюсти, потом левую. Характер шума меняется? Появляются или приглушаются другие звуки/шумы? Если да, то проблема на 100% мышечная."

Сосудистая же патология имела бы другие симптомы.


----------



## BlackND (6 Ноя 2018)

glok301 написал(а):


> Так же массаж воротниковой зоны,  и каждый раз в конце сеанса врач делает в обе стороны хруст шеи.


Хрусты вообще зло.) Доктор АИР так всегда говорит типо шею беречь надо зачем хрустеть..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> Хрусты вообще зло.) Доктор АИР так всегда говорит типо шею беречь надо зачем хрустеть..


Хрустеть без дела не надо, а при наличии функционального блока - обязательно, поскольку если его не убирать, то подвижность не восстанавливается и блок становиться патологическим - грыжа, спондилоартоз.
Все просто, не уберёте блок функциональный - придёте к блоку патологическому.
Не путайте лечение мышц и устранение блока. А напряжения виц не может не быть поскольку есть сколиоз.
Доктор этого не путает. Лечит мышцы и устраняет блок. Делает это как положено- занимается с мышцами и при неэффективности - устраняет.
И Вам не надо путать.

Есть вариант писать в советах:
Я не врач, но советую работать только с мышцами и не устранять функциональные блоки поскольку не согласен с тем, что ФБ могут быть причиной боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2018)

@glok301, все просто. Если на аудиометрия нет изменений и шум не зависит от приёма лекарственных срсклораширяюших препаратов, то причина в мышцах, которые и надо лечить.

Теперь попросите супругу или соседа без шума сделать предложенную пробу с напряжением челюсти до напряжения мышц ушей до движения ушей - шум будет почти в 100 % случаев. Не шумит у тех кто не смог напрячься правильно.

Это проба работает только на уровне - раньше было, но не так сильно и меньше с одной стороны.
Почти никто из моих пациентов не смог провести сравнение, поскольку не делал эту прошу до начала проблем.

Сейчас задача одна, с точки зрения мануальной терапии - улучшить состояние мышц, устранить функциональные блоки если они есть и научиться поддерживать эту норму правильной организацией рабочего места и времени, и правильный лфк.


----------



## glok301 (6 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сейчас задача одна, с точки зрения мануальной терапии - улучшить состояние мышц, устранить функциональные блоки если они есть и научиться поддерживать эту норму правильной организацией рабочего места и времени, и правильный лфк.


Доктор, добрый вечер. Спасибо Вам что отвечаете.  Это конечно покажется сейчас странным, но на массаж я пошёл в буддийский храм, который у нас в СПб, приём ведёт главный настоятель, очередь к нему живая, все идут за тибетскими травками и за массажем. Он не смотрит на снимки и анализы, а руками определяет что кому нужно. Массаж головы делает минут 5, в конце обязательно два хруста шеи. Головокружения, вроде отступили, хотя не пойму связанное это с массажами или употреблением успокоительного( пью афабазол). Так что, честно сказать, я даже и не знаю что он делает, снимает блоки или улучшает кровообращение, мне он сказал, что есть застои в шеи. Как то так


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2018)

"О сколько нам открытий чудных

Готовят просвещенья дух 

*И опыт, сын ошибок трудных*,

И гений, парадоксов друг,


Правда там есть ещё срока:

*И случай, бог изобретатель"
*
Поэтому не могу дать оценки, но думаю опыт скорее чем случай!


И не забывайте про мои бурятские корни.
В Улан-Уденском дацане монах меня спросил не хочу ли я у них пожить, как будто мои мысли прочитал!
Хотя скорее по моим ботинкам и куртке понял, что мне пора о жизни задуматься.
Опять опыт, скорее чем случай!
Поскольку оне мог знать что я не буддийский бурят, а шамаинский!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Ноя 2018)

а может это эффект плацебо сработал? Давно надо было сходить к буддистам и голову не парить)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2018)

Тогда всем форумом и к одному монаху.
А потом оценим процент эффективности.


----------



## glok301 (7 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда всем форумом и к одному монаху.
> А потом оценим процент эффективности.


Ладно, оставим эту лирику )   В любом случае народу там каждый день сидит человек по 50.
 Видимо кому то помогает, раз ходят помногу лет.
Я сидеть по 5 часов в живой очереди  не смог (

Поэтому сейчас записываюсь на аудиометрию, если там все в норме, ищу проверенного мануального терапевта.


----------



## AIR (7 Ноя 2018)

glok301 написал(а):


> если там все в норме, ищу проверенного мануального терапевта.


Когда-то на одном изделии писали "проверено электроникой"


----------



## glok301 (7 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделайте аудиограмму, посмотрим что и как.


Доктор, я до конца не понимаю, какую аудиограмму нужно сделать ?
Тональная аудиограмма  - этого достаточно ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2018)

Достаточно


----------



## glok301 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день.
Выкладываю аудиограмму.
В этих наушниках, думал с ума сойду от собственного шума )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Что врач сказал?
Тугоухость?


----------



## glok301 (8 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что врач сказал?
> Тугоухость?


Я делал платно,  тот кто делал  комментарий  не дает,  для этого нужно пойти на консультацию.
Я как сделал, показал только Вам.

Что-то не так ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Посмотрим что скажет специалист. Признаки кондуктивной тугоухость слева на высоких частотах. Где-то страдает проведение звука на высоких частотах, если и на осмотре ЛОР не отметил ничего с наружным ухом и барабанной перепонкой, то значит в среднем ухе.


----------



## glok301 (8 Ноя 2018)

Мне с этим результатом идти к Лору или к узкому специалисту?

Копать то дальше куда? с ушами разбираться или идти к мануальному терапевту?
Голову так и продолжает распирать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

К ЛОРу и к мануальному.
К одному за диагнозом и лечением по тугоухость, если поставит.
К другому за диагнозом и лечение миофасциального синдрома.


----------



## glok301 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, подскажите пожалуйста.
Чем должен обладать мануальный терапевт? Изучая форум, понял,что что то связанное с мышцами?
Советуете сходить к доктору Абель ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2018)

К доктору Абель!
Не обсуждается!
Мануальный терапевт работает (и обследует) с больными мышцами и со здоровыми позвонками, которые временно не работают и не хотя брать на себя функцию больных позвонков, от чего и болят мышцы.

Если админ сможет найти выложенное мною описание задач и возможностей мануального терапевта, то мой ответ получится более подробным.


----------



## glok301 (9 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответы,  вперед за лечением.
Отпишусь по результатам )


----------



## glok301 (26 Ноя 2018)

glok301 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответы,  вперед за лечением.
> Отпишусь по результатам )


 Добрый день.
Побывал у доктора Абеля.

За один сеанс поправили позвонки, первый верхний трогать не стали, по причине отсутствия снимка с открытым ртом.  Но доктор говорит, что вроде бы с ним все нормально.
Прошло 7 дней с сеанса, улучшения не произошло, а с приходом минусовой температуры, стало даже похуже.

Позвонил Доктору Абелю, он сказал сходить все таки в НИИ Лора обратно к ЛОРУ, сделать там обследование  на ЛОР Паталогии.

Звоню в НИИ ЛОР, объясняю ситуацию, советуют идти к вестибулологу.


По симптомам :
1. Шум усилился, когда иду в шапке,  то очень давит на уши, хочется ее быстрее снять.
Когда кстати делал аудиограмму, думал с ума сойду от собственного шума.
Очень резко начала реагировать на громкие звуки.

2. Головокружение не постоянные,  даже больше не головокружение, а пьяное состояние.

Если честно, уже запутался, куда что мне идти сдавать (((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2018)

Так и делаем.
ЛОР - шум.
И вестибулолог - головокружение.
Начинаем с вестибулолога, поскольку он ответит и на часть вопросов ЛОРовских и возможно на все.


----------



## glok301 (28 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и делаем.
> ЛОР - шум
> И вестибулолог -головокружение.
> Начинаем с вестибулолога, поскольку он ответит и на часть вопросов ЛОРовских и возможно на все.


Добрый день, Доктор.

Доктор Абель, отправляем к Лору, что бы те сделали снимки.
Все Лоры с  которыми я общался открещиваются и говорят что это не по их части, посмотрев аудиограмму отправляют с сурдологу.
Вестибуологу пока не иду,  т.к. головокружения стали меньше мучать,да и они узнав о аудиограмме, отправляет к сурдологу. 

Итог на 24 декабря записался с Сурдологу.
Правильно ли я делаю, уже не знаю.
Так как советы везде разные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2018)

Советы разные, но решение принято. Ждем заключение сурдолога.


----------



## glok301 (18 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, Доктор.
26 иду в Сурдологу.

На данный момент из проблем, очень начало волновать боль в шеи и жжение между лопаток.

С начало идет стягивание и сдавливание носа или задний части головы, а потом все уходит в жжение между плеч.
Раньше такое было,  но не часто.
Сейчас же каждый день.
Может ли такой появиться после сеанса мануальной терапии?


----------



## BlackND (19 Дек 2018)

> очень начало волновать боль в шеи и жжение между лопаток


я с этой фигней боролся хондроксид гелем и ЛФК и нормально..хондроксид хорошо все купировал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2018)

@BlackND, хорошая правильная тренировка.
Правильное организованное рабочее место и время.
Физиотерапия.
Это поможет лучше мази.


----------



## BlackND (20 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильное организованное рабочее место и время



С этим трудно при 8-ми часовой работе за ПК. даже если брать в расчет разминки раз в пару часов..этого мало. Нагрузка должна быть "размазана" по всему дню равномерно. Но что есть то есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2018)

8 часов работы на ортопедической подушке для крестца, с ортопедической полушкой под поясницей, верхним краем монитора на уровне глаз и держателем бумаг на уровне могнитора, с клавиатурой на 90 градусов в локтевых суставах и мышкой на этом уровне, 5 минутными перерывами хотя бы через 45 минут и производственной гимнастикой каждые 2 часа.
И так каждый день + 2 раза в неделю лечебный тренировочный уровень в спортзале, лучше с инструктором.
И 2 раза в год в санаторий, вместо Турции


----------



## BlackND (20 Дек 2018)

Ну 2 раза в год это тяжко но раз в год я катался в санаторий грязи и рапа прям понравились..а всякие физио процедуры можно и в рамках ОМС делать в поликлинике..массажи так же делаю один раз по ДМС второй раз по ОМС. ну и плюс бассеин раза три в неделю, брассом..Хорошо мышцы спины прорабатывается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2018)

Тогда 2 раза в год  в специализированный центр после работы, и там все делать, не используя отпуск.


----------



## glok301 (24 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Советы разные, но решение принято. Ждем заключение сурдолога.


Добрый день, Доктор!

Побывал сегодня у Сурдолога, заключение прикрепляю, плюс зашел еще  к неврологу.
Как я понимаю, это не сильно должно влиять  на мою шею, а наоборот.

Я все склоняюсь, что это из за мышч шеи,  но почему доктор Абель этого не увидел ( или мб этого и нет )

Сейчас шум остался.
Пьяное состояние, уже не настолько сильное как раньше,  но когда занимаюсь спортом усиливается.
Боль в шеи, почти каждый день.  Сжимание головы, носа, зубов, с перетеканием потом на плечи.

Что сейчас мне остается делать ?


----------



## glok301 (25 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, решил сделать еще один заход со стороны ЛОР паталогий.
27 иду к Воронову Виктору Алексеевичу  в Мечникова.


----------



## glok301 (27 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер. Вот и прошёл сурдолога и Лора. Все заключения выложил, сможете что то прокомментировать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2018)

Здоров.
Но имеет некоторые особенности Здоровья, которые преувеличивает до состояния кажущегося заболевания.
Все кроме остеопаиа принижается.
Можно и остепата, если он бывший манульный терапевт и будет делать то, что надо, и не важно как он это называет.
Или, если вы понимаете, что остеопатия в данном случае будет выступать как телесноориентированная психотерапия, которая в подобных случаях, иногда нужнее мануальной терапии.


----------



## glok301 (28 Дек 2018)

Добрый день, Доктор!

Т.е. это в основном невроз ? 
Пропью тогда курс таблеток и отпишусь по результатам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2018)

А лфк. Массаж. Мануальная терапия?


----------



## glok301 (28 Дек 2018)

ЛФК и Массаж  - обязательно.
Мануальная терапия, пока не знаю, Доктор Абель сказал, что к нему не нужно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2018)

Авторитетно!
Принято.


----------



## glok301 (9 Янв 2019)

Друзья, добрый день.
Начал первую неделю пить таблетки, пока безрезультатно.

Кто какого мнения о антидипрессантах ?
Если по показаниям, все более менее нормально, но калахматит временами очень сильно.
Может все таки сходить, что бы выписали ?


----------



## glok301 (10 Янв 2019)

Доктор, добрый день. Что думаете по поводу вчд? Стоит ли мне проверить? Пару дней назад очень сильно и долго болела голова, не прошла, пока не выпил жаропонижающее, температура была в норме. В детстве и юношестве, было мнооо сотрясений мозга. Может быть капнуть с этой стороны? Подскажите, к какому врачу изначально пойти, к окулисту или неврологу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2019)

Окулисту на глазное дно.
Если нет застоя, то и не важно есть или нет ВЧД


----------



## glok301 (10 Янв 2019)

Федор Петрович, по окулисту понял.

Что думаете насчет психотерапевта и АД ?   Выше Вы описали про особенность моего организма....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2019)

Обязательно


----------



## BlackND (10 Янв 2019)

glok301 написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, по окулисту понял.
> 
> Что думаете насчет психотерапевта и АД ?   Выше Вы описали про особенность моего организма....



решитесь на АД должны понимать что полюбому наберете вес..я на селектре килограмм 7 набрал..)щас вон каждый день в тренажерке живу.


----------



## glok301 (10 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обязательно


Спасибо я Вас понял.
И еще вопросик, можете подсказать фирму или производителя, хочу купить подушку для крестца, а что иногда вырисовывается деликатная проблемка.


BlackND написал(а):


> решитесь на АД должны понимать что полюбому наберете вес..я на селектре килограмм 7 набрал..)щас вон каждый день в тренажерке живу.


Привет.  Я переодически смотрю за Вашими ответами в разных темах и никак не пойму.
Вы столько всего испробовал, а итог ?  у Вас сейчас все прошло ?


----------



## BlackND (10 Янв 2019)

glok301 написал(а):


> Привет.  Я переодически смотрю за Вашими ответами в разных темах и никак не пойму.
> Вы столько всего испробовал, а итог ?  у Вас сейчас все прошло ?



В итоге сами смотрите если я раньше после 300 метров ходьбы потом 3 часа за стол держался так меня штормило, а сейчас каждый день по часу полтора в тренажерке и по пол часа на эллипсоиде махаю вес пытаюсь согнать. Было бы еще время и погода я бы еще и бассеин добавил. да не идеально я себя чуствую но раньше я этого банально  не мог физически. да у меня голова мутная но по сравнению с тем что было это день и ночь. а то что пишу часто это лишь хочу своим примером что помогло что нет..много тут таких кого отпустило и их не видно и не слышно. это ж в конце концов форум.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2019)

glok301 написал(а):


> Спасибо я Вас понял.
> И еще вопросик, можете подсказать фирму или производителя, хочу купить подушку для крестца, а что иногда вырисовывается деликатная проблемка.


Наша, конечно!!!!, и анатомическая и ортопедическая самая лучшая.
Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru  пришлю отправщика


----------



## BlackND (11 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наша, конечно!!!!, и анатомическая и ортопедическая самая лучшая.
> Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru  пришлю отправщика
> Посмотреть вложение 140876



А у вас там стоит соляная лампа на столе от нее вообще доказанная эффективность есть. Тоже прикупил домой поставил.

прошу прощения знак вопроса забыл поставить. Все говорят что полезно а реально ли есть от нее плюсы какие нить или все на основе плацебо. То что морской воздух полезен да. А вот именно от ламп толк то есть?


----------



## glok301 (16 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обязательно


Вот одного не понимаю.
Если всякое немение носа, головные боли и пьяное состояние, я сам себе придумываю.
То с шумом то в голове что?
Я отчетливо слышу его при изменение  движении шеи, челюсти, аж до звона иногда.
Бывает даже,что на одну секунду он резко затихает,  и в это время у меня проходит дрожь по телу, видимо от того что я уже не знаю как это без шума)

И вообще из всего этого я понял, что основная моя проблема это шум, который уже и доводит меня до нервозности и так далее, хотя понимаю, что шум - это симптом.


----------



## BlackND (16 Янв 2019)

glok301 написал(а):


> Вот одного не понимаю.
> Если всякое немение носа, головные боли и пьяное состояние, я сам себе придумываю.
> То с шумом то в голове что?
> Я отчетливо слышу его при изменение  движении шеи, челюсти, аж до звона иногда.
> ...



а я думаю в этом случае каждого клинит на свое меня вот пьяное состояние донимало прям до одури вот вообще от слова бесит..учитывая что я и пить то не особо любил до это а щас так вообще бросил..а тут постоянно как прошелся так как пару стопарей накатил а то и стакан..Вас Шум больше бесит..возможно это ваш триггер который вас бесит..меня шум вообще не трогает от слова совсем ну есть и хрен с ним. ваще не замечаю равно как и ниточки перед глазами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

glok301 написал(а):


> Вот одного не понимаю.
> Если всякое немение носа, головные боли и пьяное состояние, я сам себе придумываю.
> То с шумом то в голове что?
> Я отчетливо слышу его при изменение  движении шеи, челюсти, аж до звона иногда.
> ...


Вы слышите, а аудиограмма слышит?


----------



## glok301 (16 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы слышите, а аудиограмма слышит?


Ни ЛОР ни аудиограмма не слышит.....
Лор вообще мне сказал, что шума  именно в ушах у меня нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2019)

Значит набираем в инете: субъективный шум в ушах.
Ищем определение, выставляем сюда и будем обсуждать.


----------



## glok301 (2 Май 2019)

Доктор, добрый вечер. Вообщем то решил найти хорошего невролога. Посмотрел все мои анализы, выписал лечение.  Хотел бы услышать Ваше мнение. Последние два дня чувствую обострение, особенно после бега.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2019)

Вполне.
Я бы добавил массаж и мануальную терапию, но начните с этого.


----------



## glok301 (2 Май 2019)

Спасибо. Сказал пропить этот курс, а потом отправит к мануальному, своему коллеге. Вот только думаю, я 2 раза неделю играю в футбол. Состояние на поле периодически плавающие, но все равно бегаю. Насколько это сейчас критично для шеи? И подскажите, лфк для шеи можно, я как то хуже себя из за этого начинаю чувствовать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2019)

От футбола хорошо, а от лфк хуже.
Это же какое лфк Вы делаете?


----------



## glok301 (14 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От футбола хорошо, а от лфк хуже.
> Это же какое лфк Вы делаете?


ЛФК делаю по доктору  Шишонину. 
Сейчас появилась проблема с дыханием и потением.
Что-то мне подсказывает что, это очередная фобия.
В начале бега,  начинаю задыхаться, после все нормализуется.
Лишний вес конечно есть,  но с бегом никогда не было проблем.

Месяц уже заканчивается,  от таблеток эффекта пока  непочувствовал,  через неделю пойду повторно к неврологу.  Антидипрессанты выписывать не хочет,  хотя мб видит что я и сам могу справиться,  но что-то пока не выходит. 
От алкоголя кстати все симптомы уходят, кроме шума... ( но не злоупотребляю )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2019)

Так алкоголь лучший антидепрессант, если им правильно пользоваться!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (15 Май 2019)

glok301 написал(а):


> ЛФК делаю по доктору  Шишонину.


У Шишонина как раз-таки очень смелые и временами даже вредные упражнения, особенно для проблемной шеи! Надо более продуманный и щадящий комплекс!
От алкоголя шум обычно только усиливается


----------

